# Help me make a list



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

Help me make a list of everything in order of most severe. Items that become unavailable during the pandemic.
I'll start with what I seen, in loose order of what went first and lasted longest.
1. Toilet paper 
2. Disinfectant s, hand sanitizer rubbing alcohol 
3. Face masks
4. Latex gloves
5. Ammo note I did not pay close attention to firearms.
6. Easy cook food, hotdogs, frozen pizza, ice cream.
7. Meat products, pork, chicken, beef not as severe as pork chicken. 
Some otc medications. Calcium tablets were gone at one point.
What did you see a shortage of.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Guns, ammo, whiskey, beer, smoke and water. Get 100 proof and use it for hand sanitizer. disinfectant. Jurine is a good disenfectant too unless a person has a bladder infection.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

All good. I would have to add water purification. You also neglected a generator to keep that meat and ice cream frozen in grid down. Shelf stable is better. Dehydrated, MRE etc.... I have all of the above, an inverter generator, a Katadyn pocket micro filter and an MSR sweetwater filter. Im lucky enough to have a 285 acre BOL with several water sources including a shallow point well. 

Great starting point: some dehydrated Mountain House or similar food, survival straws for water and some bags with a handgun, survival blankets, shelter halves or tarp with cordage, fishing kits, a good multi tool, A GMRS radio, topo map, compass and fire starting kit, boots, a change of clothes, permethrin, survival guide and a browning M-2 .50BMG machine gun.......if able.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Here's what I saw go first:

1. Common sense 
2. Courage
3. Responsibility 
4. Confidence 
5. Liberty


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Flour and baking yeast. 
Multivitamins 
Vit C
Vit D
Zinc supplements 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Here's what I saw go first:
> 
> 1. Common sense
> 2. Courage
> ...


You are very correct.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Haven't noticed a shortage of anything. Local gun shops are low on stock but there are still guns available.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

First let's make an assumption here. We are preparing for a round of the pandemic much worse than the first round.
Otherwise you already know what to stockpile for, OK?

Rely mostly on canned foods (not frozen). If we go extreme with a pandemic you may not have power to cook with. That 15 pound turkey ain't gonna help you. Canned foods are already cooked.

If we are preparing for a worse pandemic then assume the worst will occur and make your list from that point of view - much worse and much longer.
Don't dick around.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

When (notice I did not say IF.............) the "big" one hits . . . 

Those who do not have alternate heating resources for winter time are going to be severely disadvantaged . . . many will freeze to death or succumb to some weather related illness.

Those who live in an urban setting will see Minneapolis replay at every Target . . . Walmart . . . Kroger . . . Piggly Wiggly . . . Menards . . . or any other place that has food & clothing . . . and you will seriously want to avoid those gangs of looting thugs . . . as you will be well dressed "fair game" for them.

Personal . . . concealable . . . operable handguns and long guns will be a must if you have a survival desire . . . and the willingness to protect yourself and family at all times. 

There is a "booze" called Ever Clear . . . 190 proof grain alcohol . . . excellent for all sorts of disinfectant needs . . . only about 18 bucks a fifth . . . need to have some on hand in storage as it will never ever go "bad". If you never need it . . . your survivors may.

Gunpowder . . . bullets . . . primers . . . and tools to reload ammo are if nothing else . . . good bartering items.

Personal hygiene products for all . . . especially the lady folks . . . and especially soap . . . stack up bars of the stuff . . . hand washing alone is one of the biggest sickness prevention things we can do and if society goes south . . . there will be limited medical facilities, it will be up to us to care for ourselves.

Just some starting points . . . may God bless,
Dwight


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Is anyone checking these lists twice?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

jimcosta said:


> First let's make an assumption here. We are preparing for a round of the pandemic much worse than the first round.
> Otherwise you already know what to stockpile for, OK?
> 
> Rely mostly on canned foods (not frozen). If we go extreme with a pandemic you may not have power to cook with. That 15 pound turkey ain't gonna help you. Canned foods are already cooked.
> ...


Might not have power for heat.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Alteredstate said:


> Help me make a list of everything in order of most severe. Items that become unavailable during the pandemic.
> I'll start with what I seen, in loose order of what went first and lasted longest.
> 1. Toilet paper
> 2. Disinfectant s, hand sanitizer rubbing alcohol
> ...


What I saw was rice, beans, canned food gone in a week.

Everyone knows about the PT and TP missing, some back on shelves but goes quick even with the restrictions.

Two weeks ago a shipment of about 5 TONS of rice was on the floor at the wholesale club, gone the next visit.

All the chicken, frozen and chilled were gone some beef was still there but it was the most expensive cuts.

Sugar and all baking related items.

Ramen noodle cups and packs, still none.

Breads were gone and the store bakery was closed in both places.

Used some of my frozen pitas and tortillas, didn't need to make any.

None of the places I go to carry ammunition or guns, besides I don't need any more.

Did not look at OC meds, need none have plenty, they and scripts take up almost half a freezer.

Sanitizers, disinfectants and all bleach was gone and still is.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

paraquack said:


> Is anyone checking these lists twice?


Only to find out who is naughty and nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## preppergrant (Nov 6, 2017)

Some form of water purification would be good. Tablets would be good to have on hand.


----------



## danben (Mar 23, 2020)

Started prepping after Katrina. Got caught short on masks - now working up a supply. Got caught short on flour - laid in a supply of matzo meal and then matzo itself when it went on sale after Passover in the area (5 lbs for $1.25, don't have to worry about it going stale because it started that way). Got caught short of rice - will buy a big bag when I feel safe going back to Costco or Wally World (have other grains stored so not quite such an emergency). So, we're more or less OK. I'm a prepper, not so much a survivalist. SHTF - OK, TEOTWAWKI - I may be screwed in the long run.


----------



## Benton808 (May 23, 2020)

hydrogen peroxide in a good sprayer (has to be the opaque type). very effective as a surface sanitizer or disinfectant and it breaks down into plain water. so that makes it safe to use around pets, won't stink up the place, easy on the environment. places were running out of it at one point but it's back in stock now. has dual use of being good for cleaning certain types of wounds.


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

The interesting thing about the gun and ammo shortage is, for the first time I can remember, it was NOT created by us current gun owners buying up everything on the shelves because a Democrat just got elected or a school shooting just happened and there is legislation looming.  This one was fueled by non-gun owners looking for their first gun for protection. . 

I see this as a good thing for the RKBA movement. The more responsible people that have guns, the better.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

preppergrant said:


> Some form of water purification would be good. Tablets would be good to have on hand.


Gonna need plenty of potable water. Invest in something like this: provides 30 gallons a day of clean drinking water.

View attachment 106495


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

The more responsible people that have guns, the better.

I get your drift, but to call libs/folks that have never handled a firearm responsible? I'm joking, they're probably crapping their pants just holding on to it. I have a gun, its going to kill someone all by itself.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> Gonna need plenty of potable water. Invest in something like this: provides 30 gallons a day of clean drinking water.
> 
> View attachment 106495


I have had a Big Berkey for 15 years, use it all the time.


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

1skrewsloose said:


> The more responsible people that have guns, the better.
> 
> I get your drift, but to call libs/folks that have never handled a firearm responsible? I'm joking, they're probably crapping their pants just holding on to it. I have a gun, its going to kill someone all by itself.


My wife is somewhat liberal and has her own pistol and has access to all of mine anytime she wants. Funny story: We went down to the safe to talk about long guns for home protection. I wanted her to pick one out she felt comfortable with. She picked out this sleek black carbine with a red dot. She smiles and proclaims:" This is the one I want. It speaks to me" Then she asked what model it was. When I told her it was an AR-15, she looked shocked and said:" oh no, my people aren't going to like this, but I just love this gun".

It is all about education. My wife is very much more pro-gun than she used to be, that is for sure.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

That's funny stuff, on a different note my wife complained about my prepping extra food and such, when covid 19 came every time she went to the store she came home with a large size package of TP, 3 days in a row! About time people open their eyes. 

Your post speaks to the fact that folks don't know themselves. Visiting my daughter in Az her roommate commented on seeing a man in camo with a black gun with a big magazine, I said long as its legal to do so what's the problem, the look on her face was, you're right. The thought never entered her mind?


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Nissin's Cup-o-noodles are not available at the store where I buy them (the only store that carries them).

Mung beans are still available, but quite highly priced. A pack that normally sells for 1.99, now it's packaged bigger (equivalent of 2 packs),
and costs $14.99.

Frozen Blueberries in big bags are hard to find.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Almost all canned meat products.
Dish washing soap.
Liquid hand soap.

Hand sanitizer at $6 per bottle


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

charito said:


> Nissin's Cup-o-noodles are not available at the store where I buy them (the only store that carries them).
> 
> Mung beans are still available, but quite highly priced. A pack that normally sells for 1.99, now it's packaged bigger (equivalent of 2 packs),
> and costs $14.99.
> ...


Those cups are missing everywhere, I still have 3 cases of chicken flavored and one shrimp for the kid.

Usually there are 3 or 4 pallets of them at the wholesale club, none now for three months.

Bought 5 of them in early Feb with the anticipation.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Korean hot spicy cup of noodles


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Those cups are missing everywhere, I still have 3 cases of chicken flavored and one shrimp for the kid.
> 
> Usually there are 3 or 4 pallets of them at the wholesale club, none now for three months.
> 
> Bought 5 of them in early Feb with the anticipation.


I have two cases but will expire on Sep.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> Korean hot spicy cup of noodles


I have some Nissin Bowls Hot and Spicy (exp December) - never tried it since the carb count is a bit higher than cup-o-noodles (but still below the recommended amount by physician). Just keeping it handy. Will have to check if they are available somewhere.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Bought 5 of them in early Feb with the anticipation.


Great job! I should've listened to my inner voice!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

charito said:


> Great job! I should've listened to my inner voice!


I learned that for the most part I was right in the long run.

Another that I bought plenty of was Aunt Jemima pancake mix, it disappeared up until two weeks ago, no limit, then gone again.

The only time I really failed was back in the early 80s.

I wanted to add more machine guns to my collection, never got around to it, always too busy.

Now guns like my $150.00 Thompson are going for $15,000+

The online sales site for my wholesale club has them listed, 24 pack, which is what I buy, pick up at store in 2 hours, WTF???

They must hide them out back, never on the floor since early March.

I wouldn't worry about the expiry date go right to the first of the year with them. The palm oil is the limiting factor.

Carbs? never think about them myself.

I gave one case to my closest neighbor, a 88 year old lady.

Just checked, they are not on the floor, you need a top tier membership to get it, I have the highest!

Seems that there is a lot of other stuff in the same class, will have to pre-order when I go to the club.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Those cups are missing everywhere, I still have 3 cases of chicken flavored and one shrimp for the kid.
> 
> Usually there are 3 or 4 pallets of them at the wholesale club, none now for three months.
> 
> Bought 5 of them in early Feb with the anticipation.


Sav-A-Lot has them still, I buy mine from a Mennonite Salvage Grocery Store local for $ 0. 15 a cup
I was using up the expired ones, but Sav-A-Lot has strip steaks for $5.99 a lb.

It tasted great last night.

Genes in Grant has Strips for $15.95 a lb, and ground chuck for $7.59 a lb


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> I learned that for the most part I was right in the long run.
> 
> Another that I bought plenty of was Aunt Jemima pancake mix, it disappeared up until two weeks ago, no limit, then gone again.
> 
> ...


Yes, pancake mixes! I got lots of those. I've planned for them to be the stand-up bread (and meal extender) when the real breads are gone.
I'm diabetic (not on any medication - which is good), so I have to be very careful in a SHTF situation.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

charito said:


> Yes, pancake mixes! I got lots of those. I've planned for them to be the stand-up bread (and meal extender) when the real breads are gone.
> I'm diabetic (not on any medication - which is good), so I have to be very careful in a SHTF situation.


I am type 2 myself, on Metformin and glimepiride.

I have 30 pounds of auntie left, and another 20 of Belgian mix.

Neither are long term stores, good for a max of 2 years around here with winter freezing.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> I am type 2 myself, on Metformin and glimepiride.


Keep your physical exercise going - at least 30 mins a day (4-5 days a week). Very important.

I just got a very good report from my doc at noon today. Two blood tests (done in March and last week) indicate I'm now on 
*pre*-diabeteic range. I was not prescribed any medicine (except Omega 3 supplement) - did it just by Keto diet and exercise.

Cholesterol level and blood pressure are both normal too. I ate almonds and avocado regularly.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

charito said:


> Keep your physical exercise going - at least 30 mins a day (4-5 days a week). Very important.
> 
> I just got a very good report from my doc at noon today. Two blood tests (done in March and last week) indicate I'm now on
> *pre*-diabeteic range. I was not prescribed any medicine (except Omega 3 supplement) - did it just by Keto diet and exercise.
> ...


How much exercise can I do at 79?

I have hip problems from carrying around 150 pound die sets while making them, limited in the walking thing.

I work in my shop three days a week and do 5 cord a year, cut and split.

My A1c has been at 6.0-6.2 for years.

In march, in 40 degree weather, outside, I put a new water pump in one jeep then replaced the AC clutch last week in same.

For what I did for work I got plenty of exercise, the only non productive exercise I ever did was in the army 1960-1963.

Never could see the use for all that workout, unless guys sat on their ass as a desk jobber.

A friend of mine who is VP of one of the largest financial institutions does the gym thingy three times a week.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> How much exercise can I do at 79?
> 
> I have hip problems from carrying around 150 pound die sets while making them, limited in the walking thing.
> 
> ...


 You don't really have diabetes with that A1C. It's the pre-diabetes range. Like borderline.

As long as you keep moving.....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> Gonna need plenty of potable water. Invest in something like this: provides 30 gallons a day of clean drinking water.
> 
> View attachment 106495


Heard a lot of good things about that brand. I have 10 k gallon small pool which has water in it that needs drinking but how to get the cyanatic acidd stabilizer is the key. Filtering wont do it..solar distilling is all I can think of. Any theories on the least painless way to do that? Thanks.


----------



## GPShay (Jul 30, 2018)

If I could ever find a plastic manufacturer .. I would order several of these .. Watercone® The Product .. that would take care of making potable water out of any source ..


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Here's what I saw go first:
> 
> 1. Common sense
> 2. Courage
> ...


Damn, ya beat me to it.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

charito said:


> You don't really have diabetes with that A1C. It's the pre-diabetes range. Like borderline.
> 
> As long as you keep moving.....


Yep! My A1C is typically 6.2. I AM diabetic, but maintain these numbers through control of my diet and exercise, as well as Metformin. No insulin needed. Were there a time I couldn't GET Metformin, I would need to double down on the strict diet. The very best prep for someone like us is to start and maintain a good garden full of low glycemic carbs, and have a good stash of seeds. Lots of folks store long term foodstuffs like rice, pasta, and bread mixes. We have to have access to good fresh complex carbs. Also a good stash of test strips highly recommended. If everything goes to he!!, there will be no insulin.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Update on my condition: 2 blood tests (March and June) have confirmed that I am now in the pre-diabetic range (6.2, and 6.1 A1C respectively).

Since I'm so familiar now with a lot of foods that I normally eat, I don't do as many blood test as before.


----------

